# In need of RP partner



## Berk (Apr 15, 2018)

Hiya

So, i guess i want someone that, is looking to bond through writing ? who is more of a lone wolf as i am, more selective/introverted, im shy and tight knit, and it'd be nice to relate. not like the random rps or strictly fetishistic/nsfw, i mean, im sure there would be a place for all that jive if we connect (just no scat stuff or whatever) but i just really wanna build a world with someone. things that will elicit a complex and pleasant array of emotions and nostalgia when looking back upon. I may even be open to co writing and capitalizing a book of some sort in the future. i dont mind changing it up if the current story gets boring ofc, then come back to it later, and it can some days be silly rps too. really, whatever we end up wanting. but...just someone who is looking to bond over this. writing is something i hold sort of sacred, its an intimate thing to me. and if you dont think yourself the best writer who cares. i see the beauty in everything, as long as you are doing your best. but my emphasis rests on the latter statement.

i dont really have any requirements except being my age; 18+ and as i am female i'd be most comfortable with someone my own sex. extra points if you can also draw, i love collaborating and also just goofing around, overall, and is just a good addition to a story.

if you've any questions or interest, lemme know. or...if y'all think i should post an example paragraph. not really sure in this case.
I have skype/dA/discord (but don't really use it cause it doesnt work on my phone lol)


----------



## WolfoxeCrevan (Apr 15, 2018)

Ah, I was about to say I’d love to, but I’m neither 18+ or female ;-;
Well I hope you find someone


----------



## zenmaldita (Apr 16, 2018)

Hi @Berk , looks like we seek similar things. I'm 24, female, and can draw up a storm.
I'm currently running a public RP right now with my 15 or so NPCs. You can check it out if you like. 
I have discord as well but don't use it as often since I have not much use of it.


----------



## Hopei (Apr 16, 2018)

Hmmm, maybe... do you have any oc profiles to share (asks the one whos barely written anything on her own furries >: D sos I'm also a newbie)


----------



## Berk (Apr 17, 2018)

Hopei said:


> Hmmm, maybe... do you have any oc profiles to share (asks the one whos barely written anything on her own furries >: D sos I'm also a newbie)


Oh gees. okay. well no promising they will be especially good but as you said better than nothing! sta.sh: CHARACTERS My dA stash. while im not on there anymore I havent moved everything over here yet so it may have to do! hope das okay. some chars dont have one yet but most do. anyone else with interest you're free to look.




zenmaldita said:


> Hi @Berk , looks like we seek similar things. I'm 24, female, and can draw up a storm.
> I'm currently running a public RP right now with my 15 or so NPCs. You can check it out if you like.
> I have discord as well but don't use it as often since I have not much use of it.



oh wow!! that sounds great. thank you.. I'll be sure to do that. Maybe I can try to get a discord to work, we'll see. kinda new to the fA roleplay thing, any advice on how to proceed haha




WolfoxeCrevan said:


> Ah, I was about to say I’d love to, but I’m neither 18+ or female ;-;
> Well I hope you find someone



Im sorry..Dx thank you!! i hope you find someone to!


----------



## zenmaldita (Apr 17, 2018)

Berk said:


> oh wow!! that sounds great. thank you.. I'll be sure to do that. Maybe I can try to get a discord to work, we'll see. kinda new to the fA roleplay thing, any advice on how to proceed haha!


We're currently having an event that makes it difficult for new players to participate as I have (---permitted a player to) burn our setting to the ground. We're going to move the story along soon, and once all the mess clears up and all characters/players are in the safe zone we can accept new players again hahaha

I put directions on the RP's first post on how to go about it :3c it's basically post per post RP. my responses are scenarios and NPC dialogue ^^"
hopefully we can finish the event soon


----------



## zenmaldita (Apr 22, 2018)

@Berk hiya~ the event ended and we're now open for more people to join
the link's down in my signature uvu


----------

